# Education in BC



## danjo (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi. I'm presently completing my PGCE in Wales. At the end of the one year course I will be awarded QTS (Qualified Teacher Status). However, in the UK you are required to due a probationary year called the NQT (Newly Qualified Teacher) before your accepted as a fully qualified teacher. 

Can any one tell me if need to do this extra NQT year to qualify for a teaching certification in BC. Or could i do this NQT year in Canada. I'm a permanent resident and lived in BC for years. I intend to go back to BC although, i would go where ever i could find work. 

Unfortunately the BCCT have been very vague and just told me to submit my application. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

danjo said:


> Hi. I'm presently completing my PGCE in Wales. At the end of the one year course I will be awarded QTS (Qualified Teacher Status). However, in the UK you are required to due a probationary year called the NQT (Newly Qualified Teacher) before your accepted as a fully qualified teacher.
> 
> Can any one tell me if need to do this extra NQT year to qualify for a teaching certification in BC. Or could i do this NQT year in Canada. I'm a permanent resident and lived in BC for years. I intend to go back to BC although, i would go where ever i could find work.
> 
> ...


BCTF > Teaching Certification and Salaries in BC


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, information from the BC College of Teachers can be very vague. What's more, the processing times can be very slow. Start the process early, giving plenty of time to add additional documentation and the potential of taking additional coursework in BC.

On the BCCT web site, they have specific information for teachers from Wales. You might find your answers there:

BCCT - Teachers Applying from Wales

A quick glance at the page above yielded this info:



> Note: BC teacher education programs are 1.5 to 2 years in length. If you have completed a 1-year program such as the Postgraduate Certificate in Education (PGCE) or Postgraduate Diploma in Education (PGDE) and no other education coursework, you will not qualify. You will need to complete some additional courses, often 2 one-semester courses, to qualify for a Conditional Certificate. You will then need to complete the remaining coursework within the 5-year validity period of the certificate. We cannot tell you what courses to take until we have completed the evaluation.


In addition, I don't know how many weeks of practicum time the PGCE in Wales requires, but there is a certain length that the BCCT requires (because all teacher-training programs in BC have it set as a minimum). I'm not exactly certain of the minimum number, but my local university in BC requires its Education students to do 3 practica with a combined total of 10 weeks.

As I said above, the best thing you can do is just apply to the BCCT and they'll process your documentation. They'll let you know what, if anything, you need to next.

Good luck!


----------

